# 2012 Location? MO? IL? KY?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

That would be good news for me.


----------



## bullitt02797 (Aug 11, 2011)

I am a member of the Three Rivers Beekeepers (threeriversbeekeepers.com) club and there is a guy in our club who I believe is on the board for this. He spoke about it possibly coming to Missouri in the last meeting and said they were looking into UMSL (University of Missouri Saint Louis) and one other school which I dont remember. He seemed to think that Missouri was the front runner so far. I will make it a point to ask him in our next meeting which is this coming Monday. I will report back with any info that I receive.


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

Michael Bush said:


> That would be good news for me.


I also.. only a couple hours away...

Charlie


----------



## rlsiv (Feb 26, 2011)

Missouri sounds good to me. I couldn't make it to Indiana, but if its in St.Louis I could darn sure make it there! (30min away)


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm not the official messenger, and this is not the official announcement, but HAS will be coming to St. Louis, MO for July 12, 13, 14, 2012, at Univeristy of Missouri, St. Louis.

But you didn't hear it from me!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------

